# Spider Hill Prop Works 15% off Select Specialty PVC Fittings and Kits !



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

We just got another shipment of Spider Couplers in yesterday, and I thought it would be nice to squeeze in another special before Halloween. 

From now until October 31st, we are offering 15% off of our individual Spider Couplers, Universal Mounting Bases, and our best selling Kit-1 or KIT-2 prop kits. 

Thanks for Looking !

http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks,just ordered a KIT2.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you very much. Your order is on it's way !


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweet,looking forward to getting it.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Got this yesterday,awesome product!thanks.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't suppose the 15% discount has been extended?  I'm looking to get one of the Kit-2.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Uruk-Hai said:


> I don't suppose the 15% discount has been extended?  I'm looking to get one of the Kit-2.


PM sent.


----------

